# Bay Area Golden lovers--meet up on Sat., May 24



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

The local GR meet up will be getting together at Fort Funston in San Francisco on Sat., May 24. Come join in the fun. Here's some information from the invite:

_*Our group will be meeting at the picnic tables right off of the Chip Trail in front of the Battery Davis tunnel between 1:00 and 1:15. When you pull into the parking lot, stay to the North end (away from the porta potties) and you will see a map indicating the Chip Trail. Just take that trail and you will find us about 200 feet in! If you have any trouble, just ask another walker where the picnic tables are (there are many friendly dog walkers at this park)! 
From there we will be walking along the trail, down to the beach, then a hike up back to the parking lot.

If you do park down by the porta potties, I do suggest walking through the parking lot up to the north end. The trails down that way are very close to the cliffs and might not be safe for you dog, especially when off leash! 

Please feel free to bring water for yourself and your dog, as there is only one water fountain in the area. Also, make sure to wear clothes that you can get wet and sandy in! I think that's it, but if you have any questions or suggestions please feel free to post on the comments sections!

I look forward to seeing you all there! Hopefully, the weather will cooperate with us! 

Checkout Fort Funston Dog*_


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up for the CA Bay Area members!


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

I would love to come with Pippin! I have been there twice with my GSD.
I have to work on May 24 .  I hope there will be other meet ups this summer


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

shepherdpal said:


> I would love to come with Pippin! I have been there twice with my GSD.
> I have to work on May 24 .  I hope there will be other meet ups this summer


Are you on the golden retriever meet up? If not, sign up and you will be notified of all events. The group spreads them out all over the Bay Area. I think here is a South Bay/San Jose one coming very soon. 

SF Bay Area Golden Retriever Meetup Group (San Mateo, CA) - Meetup


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Arrgh -have something going on that day too. Would have loved to get out there with Bentley.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bumping up! Hope to see some of you tomorrow. Here is the location information. 

Fort Funston
Skyline Blvd and John Muir Drive
San Francisco, CA 94132

Meeting at the picnic tables right off of the Chip Trail in front of the Battery Davis tunnel between *1:00 and 1:15. *


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Ugh! I have to work.  Maybe next time...


----------

